# Kimber Solo



## ruger67

Hello, I just bought a Kahr CW9 that is arriving next week and I am already having second thoughts about it. Since seeing pics of the new Kimber Solo I am thinking I should order one of those instead. The obvious answer is to buy both but I really don't want to do that. Before I start thinking about selling my CW9 and ponying up some extra money for the Solo, does anyone have one that can give me a range report? Also, how long does it take to get one and the current price. I have seen them advertised on a few sites ranging from $629 to $699 and just curious as to what the going rate it. Thanks for your replies


----------



## recoilguy

My shooting buddy has the Solo he paid just under 700 for it. I have the CW9 I paid just under 400 for mine. I am very pleased with the CW9. I is a sound very nicely put together quality weapon that makes holes right in the last holes. It needed to be cleaned and have some rounds put down range but it is 100% reliable and a real keeper. easy to hide even with summer clothes and the recoil is very managable. The trigger took some getting used to because it is a bit long but it is true and consistanly the same.

My buddies Solo is beautiful to see and great to hold and shoots very nicely, I can shoot the CW9 more consistantly but that may not be the gun it may just be what I am used to. The Solo has a 1911 type saftey and the S/A trigger pull is shorter, smooth and steady. It is wider then the CW9 and looks like a more expensive weapon. The frame on the Solo is a sweet Aluminum fram The Kahr is a Polymer frame. I like the Aluminum frame a lot! I carry the CW often and shoot it regularily and have no regrets. Matt loves his Solo and is very happy he got it. I do not think he would trade it for any other weapon there is. His only bummer is that it is a conceal weapon and he rarely gets to show it to anyone. It is nice enough that you want too say check out this beauty!!!!! But he goes by the always carry never tell mantra..

RCG


----------



## ruger67

recoilguy said:


> My shooting buddy has the Solo he paid just under 700 for it. I have the CW9 I paid just under 400 for mine. I am very pleased with the CW9. I is a sound very nicely put together quality weapon that makes holes right in the last holes. It needed to be cleaned and have some rounds put down range but it is 100% reliable and a real keeper. easy to hide even with summer clothes and the recoil is very managable. The trigger took some getting used to because it is a bit long but it is true and consistanly the same.
> 
> My buddies Solo is beautiful to see and great to hold and shoots very nicely, I can shoot the CW9 more consistantly but that may not be the gun it may just be what I am used to. The Solo has a 1911 type saftey and the S/A trigger pull is shorter, smooth and steady. It is wider then the CW9 and looks like a more expensive weapon. The frame on the Solo is a sweet Aluminum fram The Kahr is a Polymer frame. I like the Aluminum frame a lot! I carry the CW often and shoot it regularily and have no regrets. Matt loves his Solo and is very happy he got it. I do not think he would trade it for any other weapon there is. His only bummer is that it is a conceal weapon and he rarely gets to show it to anyone. It is nice enough that you want too say check out this beauty!!!!! But he goes by the always carry never tell mantra..
> 
> RCG


Thanks for the info RCG. Honestly If I did get the Solo it would just sit in my safe and go to the range once in a while with me. I don't plan on carrying but just like the Solo because it's a beautiful weapon and I want it for no other reason than to have it!. This will probably pass, I just bought my first gun a month ago and now I am up to 2 already and a .22 rifle that I bought for my son to shoot with me at the range. this has become a very addicting hobby. I never thought of owning a handgun for the first 44 years of my life and now I can't stop thinking about them.


----------



## Han Kimber Solo

Saw a demo Kimber Solo and fell in love a couple of weeks ago, got on the initial order list at my gunshop. #2 on the list, 2 came in today, and picked up the sweet little carry 9. Made it from Denver to my shop in Ft. Collins in record time this P.M. to pick it up before the shop closed. Now it's calling out to me from the safe in the basement. Sorry pal, it'll be Saturday before I can run some rounds through you to break you in properly.

Jeff


----------



## MLB

There's a new one. Looking forward to a range report!


----------



## Han Kimber Solo

*Solo range report*

It ain't good. Couldn't get it to shoot more than two rounds before it ejected the mag. Kept thumbs far away from the mag release to be sure I wasn't causing the problems. Nope. Tried 5 times to get it to finish a mag, no luck. I say "finish a mag" which isn't really accurate, as after forcing the 5th cartridge in, couldn't get the 6th to begin to go in all the way. Opened the mag, checked floorplates, (there's two, one bottom plate, and one above it with a protuberance to hold the bottom plate in place), spring, follower, etc, no luck. Tried banging the 5 loaded rounds on the counter to seat them, no luck.

I was using 147gr ammo, as suggested for break-in, (124 to 147). Shot fine, when it shot, but two rounds then no mag is not acceptable. I'll call Kimber next week to wee what their answer is, I'll keep ya'll posted. I was so hoping what I'd heard about Kimbers was an anomaly, as this is my first Kimber.

Jeff


----------



## buckler

Kahr TRIED making their frames out of aluminum, and had severe cracking problems, so they went with polymer to overcome that problem. The short stroke of pocket guns gives you very little leeway in having the springs stop the slide's movement, so the frame takes more of an impact than with larger autos. Kimber can keep it, thanks.


----------



## Packard

buckler said:


> Kahr TRIED making their frames out of aluminum, and had severe cracking problems, so they went with polymer to overcome that problem. The short stroke of pocket guns gives you very little leeway in having the springs stop the slide's movement, so the frame takes more of an impact than with larger autos. Kimber can keep it, thanks.


Rohrbaughs are made from alloy frames and are pared down to the minimum. I have not heard anything about cracked Rohrbaughs. I will check the Rohrbaugh forum/website and see if there is any mention. I think cracking is because of a design flaw and not due to the fact that the material is aluminum.


----------



## Rickfrl

Well i owned a Solo for about a month, and loved the looks and feel of the gun, But i had many problems with it. Failure on top of failure, on top of springs coming loose under the left side grip......etc. The black finish on the lower part of the gun came off very easily. After a month it looked like the most abused, oldest gun i own. ........ SOLD IT......
Bought a Kahr PM9, and LOVE this gun. What a great little carry 9mm. And i still look at the Solo every time i am in a store that has one, with the thought that someday Kimber will work out the bugs, and i will once again own one. Good Luck & God Bless.


----------



## Packard

Rickfrl said:


> Well i owned a Solo for about a month, and loved the looks and feel of the gun, But i had many problems with it. Failure on top of failure, on top of springs coming loose under the left side grip......etc. The black finish on the lower part of the gun came off very easily. After a month it looked like the most abused, oldest gun i own. ........ SOLD IT......
> Bought a Kahr PM9, and LOVE this gun. What a great little carry 9mm. And i still look at the Solo every time i am in a store that has one, with the thought that someday Kimber will work out the bugs, and i will once again own one. Good Luck & God Bless.


Unfortunately for us, the magazine reviewers (in my opinion) get cherry-picked and pre-tested weapons to review. They almost never have the issues that the members of various forums have experienced. For that reason I find the information in threads more reliable than the information from magazine reviews--as those members bought from the same production that I would buy from, and not from cherry-picked samples.


----------



## Top

*I own both a Kahr PM9 and now a Kimber Solo*

I bought a Kimber Solo last weekend and absolutely love it. It runs like a sewing machine and carries like a dream.

I bought my Kahr a couple of years ago when .380 was impossible to find. Up until then I had carried a Colt Pony Pocketlite that had been re-worked by Scott McDougal and Associates. I loved that little .380 but when I started shopping I was amazed at the Kahr's size. I bought the Kahr and have been happy with it.

I'm a retired Soldier and I cut my teeth on a 1911 and after playing around with Glocks, XDs, and M&Ps I've returned to the 1911.

Currently I carry a Colt CCO in 45 ACP. Great gun. It was fitted with XS Big Dot sights when I bought it and I think this is the ultimate fighting handgun. It is however a little big to carry sometimes so I bought a Springfield EMP in 9mm. While breaking in the EMP I had problems with it feeding hollow point ammo. I tried 115, 124 and 147 grains with no luck so a quick email to Springfield Armory and it is back in their capable hands.

What I like about the Solo is the similarity to the 1911 as far as ergonomics go. I have no problems with the safety it is identical to the 1911 and clicks on and off just like my Colt. The pistol feels just like a 1911 in the hand; it points as easily as my finger.

In two range sessions I haven't had a single hiccup with the Solo even though I tried to limp wrist with it and I fired it one handed with my support hand.
It has gobbled up both 124 and 147 grain JHP perfectly. Accuracy is amazing. My first group with 147 gr JHP at 10 yards was about 2 to 3 inches. I thought I had a flyer but saw that it was a double.

The sights are great. The best sights ever for a little gun. I am a fan of XS Big Dot sights and have them on my Kahr, Pony and Colt CCO. I'm not sure that I will have them installed on my Kimber. The sights are just that good.

Ford or Chevy. Apple or PC. Kimber or Kahr. It is all a matter of personal opinion. I bought my EMP and had problems. I'm not going to bad mouth the gun. I am simply taking advantage of Springfield's excellent customer service. I like the EMP a lot and I'm willing to invest a little time in getting it right. I fully anticipate that the Springfield will be my belt gun and my Kimber will ride in my pocket.

The Kimber Solo far exceeded my wildest expectations. I got a great deal on it; $625 new, and it was worth every penny.

The only issue that I've had so far is getting 6 rounds in the magazine. It is a little tough to get them in there and then the pressure on the slide is a bit much. I knew this when I bought it and don't consider it a deal breaker. I currently carry it with 5 in the mag and one in the chamber and I'm fine with that. I've ordered two more magazines from Kimber and will order two additional 8 round magazines when they become available.

The Kimber Solo is a keeper!

Here are a couple of pics of the gun with a horse hide/kydex rig I made for it.

Mobile Photobucket


----------



## Beeban

Any suggestions on a conceal, comfortable holster?


----------



## Holly

I want mine.


----------



## Beeban

Finally got out to the range yesterday. I got mine new in October. I shot about a 100 rounds. Started with hornady tap 147 grain then federal 124 hydra shock. All worked well. I tried federal 115 grain afterwards. Had one failure to fire. Gun shoot and handles great. Couple of thoughts: 
This gun is not a "fun at the range gun", in my opinion. It's so light the kick is pretty significant. Part of it is the gun is so small it's hard to get two hands on it well. Watch the " rail bite" on this bad boy too. I got sliced pretty good. Rookie me holding it wrong. 
The recommended rounds are not cheap either. The reason I tried the 115 grain federals. 
But I really like the gun, it does what I bought it for: easy to conceal and lots of stopping power. 

The folks at the range had a fit over it too. These dudes are so hard to find right now


----------



## Beeban

One other comment. The solo is so small you forget it's there. Which is exactly what I wanted. Who wants a huge 9 or 1911 that's so big you have to pack a suitcase and special clothes EVERY time you want to bring it? Or you constantly worried part of the gun is sticking out as your tooling through your Wal-Mart? Right?


----------

